# كل اللهجات: الأنف



## إسكندراني

*السلام عليكم
*ماذا تسمون الأنف في بلدكم؟
وما الفرق بين *الخشم* و*الأنف*؟
ولماذا نسميها *المناخير* في مصر؟
وشكرا​


----------



## momai

.في سوريا انف او بشكل اقل خشم تعتمد على المنطقة لكن كلمة منخار كلمة معروفة واعتقد انها من الفصحى لكني لست متأكد والخشم ذاته الانف كلمتين مرادفتين لبعضهما,أما لماذا تسمون الانف منخار فلكل لهجة خصائصها اللغوية وتعابيرها المميزة


----------



## ahmedcowon

كلمة منخار تعني إحدى فتحتي الأنف وليس الأنف كلها ولذلك نحن في مصر نستخدم الجمع مناخير


----------



## إسكندراني

ولكننا نقول يدين فلم لا نقول منخارين؟ عموما معلومة جديدة علي شكرا
اما بخصوص الخشم فهل يعتبر مرادف تام للانف؟ لم ارى مثل ذلك في العربية من قبل
ايضا تذكرت كلمة *خيشوم*


----------



## Linolenic

.الناس هنا في الأردن يقولون منخار أو مناخير ولكن في آخر فترة أصبح الناس يعتبرون "أنف" أكثر تهذيبًا، لذلك أرى الكثير من الآباء والأمهات والمعلمين يعلمون الأطفال "أنف" فقط ويغضبون إذا استخدم الأطفال غيرها
!كلمة "خشم" مستخدمة في القرى وبين البدو لكن لا أعرف إن كانت بمعنى أنف أم فم​


----------



## Eternal student

لكل من يهتم بالكلمات المتنوعة المستخدمة في مختلف اللهجات العربية يوجد أطلس لغوي رائع لبيتير بينشتيت ومانفريد وويديش نشر عام ٢٠١١. في المجلدات الثلاثة لهذا الاطلس أكثر من ٥٠٠ خريطة، كل واحدة منها تركز على معنى معين والكلمات المتنوعة التي تستخدم للتعبير عنه في كافة اللهجات العربية. ولكل خريطة نص يشرح الكلمات المشار إليها في الخريطة. للأسف تكتب هذه النصوص باللغة الألمانية فقط.


----------



## إسكندراني

هل هذا المعجم موجود على الإنترنت؟
لأني سمعت عنه ولكني لم أتوصل إلا إلى منافذ بيع ، وثمنه باهظ


----------



## Eternal student

هناك نسخة إلكترونية رسمية غالية جدا هي إيضا. ولكن لا توجد نسخة مجانية على حد معرفتي.  ​


----------



## Schem

.في السعودية نقول خشم


----------



## barkoosh

في لبنان: منخور أو منخار أو مناخير


----------



## Aloulu

في تونس نقول "خشم"!


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر كما في المغرب تروج كلمة *النيف *(وتستعمل مجازا أيضا للدلالة على الأنفة والإباء) .. لكن تستخدم أيضا كلمة *خشم *في بعض النواحي الشرقية للجزائر ، وفي البعض الآخر يشيع استخدام كلمة *خنّوفة*​


----------



## BinMaymun

في العراق الأنف هو (الخشم) ويقال ان فلان (خشمه عالي) بمعنى انه ذو أنفة​


----------



## DarrenLamb

في عمان بعض الناس يستخدموا خشم و بعضهم يستخدموا أنف. و مراتا خشم ينقال بمعنى وجه على ما أظن...


----------



## زرقاء اليمامة

DarrenLamb said:


> في عمان بعض الناس يستخدموا خشم و بعضهم يستخدموا أنف. و مراتا خشم ينقال بمعنى وجه على ما أظن...



و بعضهم يقولوا "نعفة " 
^_^


----------

